# Yes or no on moonlights?



## bluecheese (May 22, 2009)

I was thinking of getting some moonlights for my 55 gallon. Why? Because my tank is basically perfect the way it is, but I can't leave well enough alone. Also I thought it would be cool to have something to look at after the main lights go off. Even if you really couldn't see the fish all that well, it would still add an interesting atmosphere to the room. 

I was looking at this one http://current-usa.com/aquarium-led-lights/lunar-lights/

Any thoughts on if the blue actinic would negatively affect the fish/plants?


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

I have a few 10,000k led's over my 40b when the lights go off, it gives a nice calm shimmer effect and the fish don't get as spooked as they did when they were thrust into darkness quickly. I turn them on a half an hour before lights out, and they go totally out at 2am. gives them a calming period before sleep. I have not seen any negative impact at all.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

It's cool. No reason to not do it. I had a simple Ikea light I absolutely loved for moon lights. Most that come with the lights are unappealing, blue, not enough light with the lights in the house on but I have DIY'd a few and love them. Go for it, why not?


----------



## bluecheese (May 22, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I guess the next question would be, can I leave the lights on all night? I'm lazy, and if I can avoid having to set up another timer, I will.


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

bluecheese said:


> Thanks for the reply. I guess the next question would be, can I leave the lights on all night? I'm lazy, and if I can avoid having to set up another timer, I will.


 
I've read it benifits the plants and fish more if they have a dark peroid for resting. I know I rest better in a darker room.


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

I have those Current LED's over about 15 of the 25 tanks I'm running. I'll get to about 20 when I'm done. They run 24/7 and haven't seen any negatives. They help me with my feeding schedule as they soften the photo-shock effect of the main lights going on in the AM so that fish are awake for the AM feeding. I thought about putting them on timers on reverse cycles of the daylights, but I have enough timers all over the fish room as it is. And yes, I'm also a fan of the effect of visual effect of actinics when they are running solo.


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

Bushkill said:


> I have those Current LED's over about 15 of the 25 tanks I'm running. I'll get to about 20 when I'm done. They run 24/7 and haven't seen any negatives. They help me with my feeding schedule as they soften the photo-shock effect of the main lights going on in the AM so that fish are awake for the AM feeding. I thought about putting them on timers on reverse cycles of the daylights, but I have enough timers all over the fish room as it is. And yes, I'm also a fan of the effect of visual effect of actinics when they are running solo.


Do you run the blue or the white?

I've considered this myself but wonder about the impact they may have on the photo period and the possible contribution they may lend towards algae growth. Any input on such queries?


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

Back wall moon light is also nice. Frosted film and a led strip just beneath the rear pane for a siluette effect looks very dramatic in a dark room.


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

bluecheese said:


> Thanks for the reply. I guess the next question would be, can I leave the lights on all night? I'm lazy, and if I can avoid having to set up another timer, I will.


That's a *no,* answer. Fish and plants need darkness just like you do to function. I'm always surprised that people have to ask this question. Those plants and fish you have were farmed (or wild caught) using natural light. It makes me believe that the folks that do don't pay attention to the natural world around them. In a tank you are as much as possible trying to simulate the natural world.

Bump:


Bushkill said:


> I have those Current LED's over about 15 of the 25 tanks I'm running. I'll get to about 20 when I'm done. They run 24/7 and haven't seen any negatives. They help me with my feeding schedule as they soften the photo-shock effect of the main lights going on in the AM so that fish are awake for the AM feeding. I thought about putting them on timers on reverse cycles of the daylights, but I have enough timers all over the fish room as it is. And yes, I'm also a fan of the effect of visual effect of actinics when they are running solo.


So what you are doing is making your fish and plants run a marathon. Try this experiment of yourself. Try going without sleep. Then report back the affects of sleep deprivation.


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

Steve001 said:


> That's a *no,* answer. Fish and plants need darkness just like you do to function. I'm always surprised that people have to ask this question. Those plants and fish you have were farmed (or wild caught) using natural light. It makes me believe that the folks that do don't pay attention to the natural world around them. In a tank you are as much as possible trying to simulate the natural world.
> 
> Bump:
> So what you are doing is making your fish and plants run a marathon. Try this experiment of yourself. Try going without sleep. Then report back the affects of sleep deprivation.


Well actually, in nature there is seldom total darkness at night thanks to the moon.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

+1 for Steve

100% do not leave your lights on all the time. Fish sleep. Plants need a break from the photoperiod. And yes while there is seldom 'total darkness' there is certainly not the degree of an entire LED fixture being on 24/7

I personally don't really care about moonlights. IMO they really only look good on reef tanks because of the blue. Also I am afraid of messing out my plants' light cycle or causing algae blooms because of it.

If you want to avoid photo shock get some LEDs with a controller that can do sunrise / sunset or something. Photoshock is far less of a problem than totally depriving your fish of rest!


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

FatherLandDescendant said:


> Do you run the blue or the white?
> 
> I've considered this myself but wonder about the impact they may have on the photo period and the possible contribution they may lend towards algae growth. Any input on such queries?


Blues. I forget, but I don't think that each unit is even 1 watt. Algae growth isn't a factor, and the effect is so subdued it really does emulate moonlight. The fish really seem to just "chill out":hihi:.

I used actinic T5's extensively when I was on the SW side to truly "ramp down" and "ramp up" in an effort to simulate sunrise and sunset. These little guys are correctly classified as accent lighting; and they do fill a niche......cheaply.


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

jrill said:


> Well actually, in nature there is seldom total darkness at night thanks to the moon.


Reefkeepers finally caught on to the cycles of the moon and its' effects on the reef about 10 years ago. Now you can find LED lighting platforms with 30 day moon cycles and even thunderstorm effects to interrupt the the daylight cycle.............at a price.
No marathoners in my fish room. They are positioned at less than two watts of a deep blue actinic LED over 60 gallons of water. If film algae occurs, it's not because of this. True moonlight in nature makes these look like broad daylight. If you've ever been in front of your tank when the lights come on at 4:15 AM without anything to dampen the photoshock beforehand, you would understand the reasoning better.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

I have a "night light" in the room/w one of my tanks and I have watched the fish in that tank when it went on and the other light went off. I also need to say that it is far away from the tank so actually only very slightly gives it any light.
Both my tanks are set to have "lights on" at fairly long after sun up. No disturbances when you set it this way with any photoshock as they have had some light for a couple of hrs by then.
That debate over night light/no night light will go on forever because each side wants to believe what it wants that will promote "having it your way". The "facts" could be verified by contacting a plant farm where they grow plants by artiicial light indoors and asking them if they have a "no light" period for their plants. I'm sure they have tried it both ways.
No human can duplicate nature. It has moonlight AND starlight some nights but weather is not something you can duplicate so how many dark nights out of the year is impossible to match.
I simply prefer to give the plants and fish a break. I have installed a night light near each tank and turn it on when I want to view the tank later after lights out. 
If I wanted to try to duplicate nature I would get yet another $7 timer from Walmart and st it to come on before the regular light goes out but to turn off at a set time each day a couple of hrs later. The white night light is much more natural looking than blue.


----------



## 691175002 (Apr 28, 2009)

I have an e-series which allows programmable moonlight/daylight and has a 15 minute ramp up/down.

I've never liked it when the lights turn on instantly. The fish always end up freaking out.

Moonlight is nice, but I run it very dim. Just look outside (assuming no excess artificial lighting) and mimic that level of brightness.


----------



## bluecheese (May 22, 2009)

I may just try leaving them on, and adjust the time they're on based on how the fish/plants react. Thanks for the input everyone.


----------



## bluecheese (May 22, 2009)

An update: I ordered one blue strip and one white strip. Despite my laziness, I'm gonna hook the lights up to a timer. I'll let yall known how it goes.


----------

